# Speicherfresser suchen



## helaukoenig (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß, die Frage ist schon einen Sven Uwe wert, aber ich habe momentan ´ne mentale Blockade und wüsste gar nicht, wonach ich google sollte.
Aber jedenfalls suche ich ein Tool, das mir die größten Festplattenfresser anzeigt, mir also darüber auskunft erteilen kann, welche Dateien den meisten Speicherplatz belegen. Gibt es so etwas überhaupt? Wenn ja, wie heisst das Tool?

Danke schön.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Dezember 2006)

Wir benutzen auf der Arbeit fuer sowas Treesize. Ob dies auch einzelne Dateien anzeigt weiss ich grad nicht, aber auf jeden Fall schonmal Verzeichnisse.
Einen Blick wird es sicher mal Wert sein.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (21. Dezember 2006)

Die Frage ist bei weitem keinen Swen Uwe wert. Der Standard-Explorer von Windows lässt ja einiges zu wünschen übrig.  Unter anderem detaillierte Größeninformationen.
Ich verwende ausschließlich den SpeedCommander. Die Funktionen _Laufwerksstatus_, _Schnellansicht_, _Ordnerinformationen _und _Ordnergröße ermitteln_ liefern mir idR alle nötigen Informationen.

Das Tool TreeSize habe ich mal ausprobiert und wieder deinstalliert. Ist erstens total langsam und strotzt für meine Begriffe nicht besonders vor Usability.


----------



## Malaxo (21. Dezember 2006)

Ein Arbeitskollege musste mal ein Script schreiben damit die grössten Daten eines Server ermittelt werden können. Da es in der Console von Windows läuft ist es sehr schnell und findet auch versteckte Dateien etc. 

Ich werde ihn mal um das Script bitten. 

Sven Uwe ? wer ist das den?=)


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (21. Dezember 2006)

Malaxo hat gesagt.:


> Sven Uwe ? wer ist das den?=)


[thread=245919]   Gründung des "Sven Uwe"-Fan-Clubs - Thread[/thread]


----------



## octo124 (21. Dezember 2006)

Also erstmal find ich es absolut gemein, dass ich hier zu Erdbeeren verlinkt werde ( und das im Dezember) *g*.

Kannte aus W98-Tagen ein kleines Tool, damit konnte man sich deinen Wunsch als Balkengrafik anzeigen lassen. Evt. fällt einem der Name ein.
Evt. geht das hier auch, lt. Beschreibung ist eine Sortierung möglich:
http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/m/x/de0AMX-wc.html
Denke mal in der Rubrik dort gibt es auch noch ähnliche Tools.


----------



## TS-JC (21. Dezember 2006)

TuneUp Utilities kann sowas in der 07er Version.
Auch mit Balkendiagramm etc

Ansonten empehlfe ich FolderSize, da kannste im Explorer die Größe-Spalte austauschen so das du auch die Größte von Verzeichnissen siehst.
Frisst aber teilweise ne Menge CPU last, zumindest beim 1. Öffnen des Explorers


----------



## gorim (22. Dezember 2006)

Ich benutze immer Diskdata http://www.digallery.com/diskdata/

Läuft auch nach 30 Tagen weiter. Aber erst nach einer Wartezeit von ein paar Sekunden. Kann man verschmerzen.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## franz007 (24. Dezember 2006)

Eines der genialste Programme in dieser Hinsicht ist Windirstat http://windirstat.info/


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (31. März 2007)

Und hier hat sich in einem anderen Thread auch noch ein weiteres Tool eingefunden:
Scanner - steffengerlach.de


----------

